# How to install Flash player plugin in knoppix???



## stirfriedgat

Hi, everyone I'm Manish from India and I'm extremely new to linux. Please help me.
My hard disk crashed a couple a days ago and I've given it for replacement.
Its going to take a week for that.
I heard about Knoppix not needing a Hard disk and hence I've installed it in my 2 GB pen drive and I'm running it.
It's my first encounter with anything linux & I really like it. 
But I do have a problem, I cannot install any plugins or softwares.
All I need at least is to install the Adobe flash player plugin so that I can watch videos on Youtube and such.
Earlier when i had the hard disk on all i did was follow the Install Missing plugins Instructions in IceWeasel and it worked in Knoppix as well.
But now it doesn't work. 
I have partitioned my USB drive into 2 partitions of 750MB and 1.14Gb each. 
The 750 Mb partition is Knoppix's root directory while I've saved a persistent Knoppix disk Image in the other partition.
I really have very little idea of what I'm doing but I'm sure I'm smart enough to follow clear instructions.
Please help me 
Any help would be mightily appreciated!
Thanx!


----------



## wmorri

Welcome to TSF!!

Hi,

I would recommend that you take a look at this link: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/alternates/#fp It will take you to a page that will allow you to download and install Adobes' flash player without any hitches.

Cheers!


----------



## stirfriedgat

Thanx a lot for your quick reply!!

I tried going to the adobe site and downloading but it still doesn't work.
I opened it with KPackage and It says Segmentation Fault
Adobe.com doesn't have any specific packages for Knoppix so i downloaded the .deb file for Ubuntu 8.04 since knoppix is a debian GNu/Linux based application (No sure of what it means exactly) Also I've tried downloading all the packs on the Adobe website for Linux x86.
But with no success.
Please Help!


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

Can you try doing this type this: Type all of this into terminal.
sudo
password:
apt-get install adobe 

If that doesn't work. Then I try this website. Flash player

Cheers!


----------



## stirfriedgat

I typed what you told me
This is what it says in terminal

[email protected]:~$ sudo
usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
usage: sudo [-HPSb] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid]
{ -e file [...] | -i | -s | <command> }
[email protected]:~$ password:
bash: password:: command not found
[email protected]:~$ apt-get install adobe
E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
[email protected]:~$

and i've already tried down loading from the site with no success.
Thanx again for helping me. Its much appreciated.


----------



## stirfriedgat

i tried this as i read to go to the root in knoppix the keyword is su

[email protected]:~$ su
[email protected]:/KNOPPIX.IMG/home/knoppix# password:
bash: password:: command not found
[email protected]:/KNOPPIX.IMG/home/knoppix# apt-get install adobe
Segmentation faultsts... 0%

but its stuck there


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

Ok, I think that I have a solution for you. Download the .tar.gz file to your desktop. From there Extract the files to a folder named adobe. From there you need to go get to that folder in terminal. To do this you need to type: cd /home/knoppix/adobe. Then you need to type: ./flashplayer-installer. This should install the flash player for you. 

Cheers!


----------



## soyl

It may seem not very sensible but I've registered in this forum just to thank both the person who asked this question in a so comprehensive way and the guy who answered plainly (albeit it should have been quite simple for one intimate with Linux, I think).
I'm using Knoppix 6.0 live-cd now and it really seem to be a perfect piece of software. It has this default Orca screen reader that must be precious to whoever needs it, when it is disabled the system is really swift and it also has some options at boot time like to browse the Internet and other things without the need to load the OS. Besides being super fast it has OpenOffice 3.0, Iceweasel browser etc. I'm a quite new Linux user and it was convenient to find this how-to install flashplayer.


----------



## Done_Fishin

I think one of the problems that is being encountered here is that the USB has not been configured properly to allow it to be used as more than a CD on USB
I have booted from the LIVE CD and installed CLAMAV in order to check out my Windows installation for unwanted guests

so for me the first question would be 
how much memory does my PC have if I am creating a RAM disk memory install and afterwards I would want to know if I have created the proper environment for Ubuntu to run from the USB drive 

there is a site that has been mentioned in this thread *here *

http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Cd2usb

where the say 



> *Notes and warnings*
> 
> * If you choose the wrong drive letter, you can mess up your computer!!!
> * *The persistence file is what allows you to save your work, if you do not choose a persistence file, you Live USB will act like a Live CD*
> * Sometimes Ubuntu will hang at a busybox and initramfs screen while booting, just shut down the computer, and try again, it works for me...
> * If you have problems booting, try this website: http://www.bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm


----------



## wmorri

I guess then that I should say thank you. I don't get that many people that some on here to hank me for a post that I did. Especially one that was just for installing the adobe flash player on their computer. 

If I could I would ask why your choose Knoppix for your first linux distro. Knoppix is usually used to check for problems on a host computer. Not usually does it get used as an installed OS. We can help you with choosing a different distro if you would want to install one on a computer that you have.

Cheers!


----------



## soyl

Oh,no. I'm using ubuntu (now downgraded to 8.04 after 3 months fiddling with 8.10). I was trying some live-cd's and had seen good reviews of the brand new Knoppix version. And, yes sir, it is really good as a live cd. Since I've got no flash drive to install it now I'm not using it but at first glance it did seem like perfect.
Cheers, this forum has a nice 'vibe'..


----------



## mattvdh

Hi, I struggled on this one for a few hours... so far I tried:
apt-get update
startmenu-->install components-->flash player plugin
still didn't work...
installed latest firefox
downloaded flash*.tar.gz and extracted it to a folder i created called flash
terminal-->./install-flash
installed to the new firefox directory
still nothin...
i went to 'startmenu' (you can tell i'm an xp user) then synaptic package manager then searched for flash, and then looked down the list and found 2 packages with flash.
STILL NOTHING! holy #@$%#$%
finally I went to the startmenu then SPM and downloaded epiphany, netsurf, dillo &, midori.

INSTALLING EPIPHANY OR MIDORI SOLVED THE PROBLEM...I can now stream videos on youtube using Knoppix. I guess there's a bug with firefox or something...

"ouch" that was a lot of effort and there wasn't any answers on this so I decided to post it in case some had the same problem.


----------



## Done_Fishin

In NEW Ubuntu installs I get this problem every time .. My ISP uses flash on the page I use to access the site. Every new install I do brings up the same notification that I need to install a flash player. Every time I click on the link I get the same three options and I try all three, after which I shut down & restart to find that one of them has worked .. I just don't know which one since I expect each install to take immediately and forgot my previous experience from a few months before.

Needless to say The installations do work and it just requires patience and a reboot to be effective


----------



## soyl

This is actually the most crude way to install it.

For the easiest, in knoppix 6: Menu>Accessories>Root Terminal


Code:


# apt-get update
# apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree

For someone that prefers a graphic tool go to Synaptic Package Manager (Menu>System Tools>Synaptic..). Click on 'Reload' for it to update the package information, search ('Search' button) for 'flashplugin', mark the package for installation ('flashplugin-nonfree') and 'Apply'. That's all.
Remember that if Iceweasel is opened, it must be restarted (quit>start) for flash to be enabled.


----------



## Done_Fishin

agreed .. but it works!

not everyone has the experience or ability to jump into a terminal :laugh:


----------



## lavezarez

soyl said:


> This is actually the most crude way to install it.
> 
> For the easiest, in knoppix 6: Menu>Accessories>Root Terminal
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # apt-get update
> # apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree


This worked 100% for me, and by far the simplest, painless way to install flash on my Knoppix 6.2.1 Iceweasel 3.5.6.

Thanks!


----------



## wmorri

This thread is really old, closed!


----------

